# Record 10 vs Super Record 11



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello I am building up a Pinarello paris, and have all the parts except the groupset. So far I found two options a Record 10 speed for $900 (Newer 2008 model with skeleton brakes and almost full carbon deraillers), and a Super Record 11 speed for $1300.

Both are used (10S has about 1k and looks mint, 11S has about 2 and looks very good)

I am more inclined to the 11 speed, but is it worth an extra $400? I don't race and would prefer a chorus 11 groupset, however these are the only ones I have found locally so far.

What do you guys think?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd go 11 speed since it's going to be Campagnolo's "standard" for the upcoming years. 10sp and accessories should still be available, but not as readily available as 11 speed will most likely be. 

I have Chorus 10 on my main roadie, Record 10 on my TT bike, and Record 11 on my race only roadie. The Record 11 shifts amazing and it doesn't take a racer to appreciate the style and function.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Yup. Go 11 for the reasons spade is mentioning.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

colnagorapid said:


> I don't race and would prefer a chorus 11 groupset


 So why not buy Chorus 11 then??? New 2011 Chorus groupset is $1400 from Ribble or Shinybikes!

I'm swapping my Veloce Ultrashift 10 to Chorus 11 ...... all 2011 kit but I've saved another $150 by using a 2010 Chorus crankset from Ribble - the only size remaining though is 172.5mm c/w 39/53 which just happens to be my size!


----------



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

ya for sure, but my budget for this at the moment is about 1000 +/- 100 or so, so if I order the groupset from ribble or pbk I might get hammered by customs. Sometimes you find deals on slightly used ones from ebay but non have been coming up. 

Actually a short while ago if you would have mixed and matched comp cycl with ribble you could have got a record/chorus 11 mix for around 1100 (mostly record), but then again the shipping and customs could hurt


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

if you can afford it, then go SR11.

no comparison..if set it right, and it's much better component than the R10.
the ergos are totally revamped and your hands will love it.

i have the R11, SR11 (late 2008) and SR11 (2011) on my three bikes.

also have the R10 back in 2006 (ver with Ultra torque, skeleton brakeset). Sold it and never look back.

cheers!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

colnagorapid said:


> ya for sure, but my budget for this at the moment is about 1000 +/- 100 or so, so if I order the groupset from ribble or pbk I might get hammered by customs.


to the US, the components that make up a groupset are duty-free.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Maverick said:


> if you can afford it, then go SR11.
> 
> no comparison..if set it right, and it's much better component than the R10.


what are the set up differences? I just started using 11speed, and the shifting is rubbish compared to 10 speed campagnolo.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you're able to follow the "cable guiding rules" 11 speed shifts as well as 10 speed. I must admit I learned it the hard way, though. My bad.


----------



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

In canada it seems they do whatever they want, last time I bought wheels they charged me duty on the price they figured they were worth, not even what I paid, so I am iffy about big online orders.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Fignon's Barber said:


> what are the set up differences? I just started using 11speed, and the shifting is rubbish compared to 10 speed campagnolo.


speak for yourself. My R11 shifts just as good if not a little better than the R10 it replaced. 

My vote is the SR11 hand down. Just do it.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Kristatos said:


> speak for yourself.



uuhhh......I was.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm running 11spd on 2 bikes...perfect shifting. No issues/complaints compared to my R10. *shrug*


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

After 70,000 or so miles on Record 10, I switched to SR11 late in 2008. I was one of the early ones. SR11 was so incredible, a year later I switched another bike from R10.
I'm not sure what others are finding, but 11s speed shifts FAR better (smoother, faster, and quieter) than 10s ever did for me. In addition, it's not just the shifting; as others have mentioned, every component was re-engineered and improved. I agree.

I have the 2009 and 2010 SR models, and I much prefer the feel of the shifting as well. I guess many people miss the feel of 10s, but not me.

PS I've never been charged customs on Ribble or Wiggle.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> what are the set up differences? I just started using 11speed, and the shifting is rubbish compared to 10 speed campagnolo.


sorry for the delay.
major quake here in Tokyo!

points to take note:
1. rear derailleur housing length - stick with the factory length - do not trim it.
2. cable routing on the bars
3. 11 speed chain length (not too long)

and yes, i learned the above the hard way as well. 
note that the internal shift mechanism has been upgraded late 2009/2010 (right shifters).
i had the 2008 SR and upgraded the internals on the right shifters. noticable improvement.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Fignon's Barber said:


> what are the set up differences? I just started using 11speed, and the shifting is rubbish compared to 10 speed campagnolo.


The 11sp stuff is more sensitive to tight turns in the routing. For example, routing the shift cables through the front part of the handlebar can make shifting not so great if your handlebar is short reach. 

I switched handlebar from a medium reach to a short reach, doing the front routing on both, and the shifting did become a little less crisp.

Plus, the FD cable routing near the FD itself has changed. 

Bottom line, there are some tips and tricks, which you can find on this forum, but so far I like the 11sp.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

On the relatively short reach 3T Ergonova handlebars I found that I got a larger bend radius on the cable housing when running them in front, actually.

My SR11 is an early one, and I have changed the mech in the right shifter.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

How do you go through so many cassettes? I usually go through 2-3 chains, but have only had to replace one cog on my main roadie.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Chorus 11s cassettes are normally around $95-$115 at Ribble, depending on the strength of the USD vs. GBP. I have found that the 11s chains last as long as 10s. I have 8000+ miles on my most used cassette and it looks to be in very good shape. I'm thinking Campy is telling the truth when they say the 11s chain and cassettes have a treatment that helps reduce wear.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I just put a new chain on and there is no skipping. That's my very unscientific method to decide when a cassette is shot.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

chiguhrr said:


> Where I live it's flat and sandy. A lot of rain too which combines to form a strong abrasive. My chain is always in or near the center of the cassette in the same 3 or 4 cogs due to the terrain. I ride 10k to 12k miles a year.
> 
> From where do you obtain individual cogs and what is the price?
> 
> ...


Ah, gotcha. My environment isn't so harsh, so other than replacing a cog because I was mashing when I started out, haven't had to replace much with my Chorus 10 on my main bike, which has a LOT of miles on it.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Fignon's Barber said:


> uuhhh......I was.


yeah, that's what I thought too.


----------



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't Athena use a different mechanism for shifting compared to Chorus Record and SR?


----------

